# Brodie score...



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

I am not sure if it is a Catalyst or a Sovreign, but the bike shop I used to work at called me up and let me know that an old school bike had come in that a customer did not want(they would not tell me what it was). I am stoked! so I race over to the shop and find this...



















It has some sort of crappy wheel on the front leading me to belive that the front wheel was stolen at some point in its life.

the components are as follows-
-syncros bar, 425mm seat post and 1 1/8" quill stem that has had the cable guide hacked off

-1992 XTR front and rear derailleurs, chainrings,Bottom Bracket, 12-32 cogset, HG-90 chain, XTR rear hub laced to an Araya RM-400 rim, XTR cantilever brake front and rear, XTR shift/ brake levers
-Joe Murray Impact threaded headset
-CooK Brothers polished cranks
-panaracer smoke 1.9" tire on the rear.
-Manitou 1 fork that has exactly ZERO inches of travel


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Whoa!

Thats huge. Major, major score there. Well done!

Its nice to have bike shop hook ups, especially when they're that good!


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

Nice!

Send me an email, we'll figure out what it is and I'll hook you up with some new decals.

alex(at)brodiebikes.com


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I have a ti bolt kit for that fork if ya fix it and keep it.

Will


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

I could always throw some of this stuff on


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

Brodie's were so much cooler back in the day.


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

You guys do realize we still hand build the sovereign and eXpresso? It was a bitter sweet day in the office on Wed: Paul dropped off his very last sovereign, it's going to a customer in Ontario. We've passed the torch on to Mike Truelove, who trained under Paul, and who claims Paul taught him everything he knows. Mike builds, among other things, Chromags and Trueloves as well...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ohhhhhh I didn't know they'd made the 6061 boosters in any colours other than silver. Damn that would have looked nice with my Westpines.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

yeah I want those brodie boosters!!!!!! Ill trade ya another purple avid tri-dangle!!?? I got other purple parts too!!!!


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

tosis said:


> You guys do realize we still hand build the sovereign and eXpresso? It was a bitter sweet day in the office on Wed: Paul dropped off his very last sovereign, it's going to a customer in Ontario. We've passed the torch on to Mike Truelove, who trained under Paul, and who claims Paul taught him everything he knows. Mike builds, among other things, Chromags and Trueloves as well...


huh. i remember truelove from my xc racing days (way back) when he was racing for brodie. i loved those old fillet brazed frames. the romax was hot. paul used to come out to most of the races as well; i had a chace to yap with him on several occasions - great guy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vulgar Display of Power said:


> Brodie's were so much cooler back in the day.


Oh...I'd say it's pretty cool of the Brodie guys to jump in here and offer to help figure out which frame we're looking at...and then hook the guy up with decals.

I don't see the new owners of Ritchey doing that...or Yeti, or....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Brodie is definitely a class act. Back in the day and today they are leaders.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

Williwoods said:


> yeah I want those brodie boosters!


the shape and milling reminds me of DKG, which I discovered you can still get apparently...

crap, lost the link.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a pair of the silver ones, sold one of them to another vintage guy on here last year. I also had a pair of the black powdercoated magnesium boosters, kept one and sold one. Also sold my blue DKG booster last year as I recall. Hmmm, quick doublecheck...yep, its gone. I still have an Odyssey U-4 plate, as well as four Liken carbon fiber boosters.


----------



## jace mace (Mar 31, 2006)

*My second to fifth bikes were Brodies.*

I went over to Richmond in the late 80's to ask Brodie to repair my silver Ritchey Ultra and Mike Truelove instead showed me a Brodie Soveriegn (blue) with a 1" headtube and dual toptube cable guide noodles for the rear deraileur and u-brake/cam brake. It was hangin' on the wall; although I can't remeber for sure I think it was his. Anyway, I had it for a couple of years and then it was taken. No insurance, no luck..until a year or two later I went to an police auction and there was another blue Soveriegn (1 1/8, one noodle guide) that I bought...it went from gater fork to RS-1 to, to IRD pogo stick to Mag 20 then 21. That one was taken and I had to wait a while (being a teenager) to save this time. Well anyway I got a black Brodie Cruzado (100 made?) from Robson cycles (pre-Wade and now defunct, oh ya and ask them about Stanley Cup '94 riots, and that North Shore store was good, but times change) Anyway I changed it from the black frame with gold stickers (Hudson powder-coating) to dual-depth paint of purple and ink black; it would look purple in the day and black at night. That one was also pilfered and I had almost given up when a friend sold me my first fillet-brazed Romax in metallic forest green, ultimately that one was crashed and the top and down tube fairly bent, but the brazing (unlike welding?) would never ever detach. I went back to Brodies factory in the late 90's but the formula had changed and the factory had moved down the road. Oh well ther's always Dekerf, but I haven't been to there factory since they left 5th and Main and moved to Steveston (if they're still there.) Not sure what's goin' on today at Brodie although I heard Mike Truelove was in Squish/Squmton, but it sounds like he's makin' his way back to town. Anyway that's my Brodie history and one big caveat if you ever come to the Lower Mainland, bring a nive big lock (although I am sure this could happen in any town, but it seems that there has always been an exagerated bike theft-ring problem here.)


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tig welded...*



Rumpfy said:


> Oh...I'd say it's pretty cool of the Brodie guys to jump in here and offer to help figure out which frame we're looking at...and then hook the guy up with decals.
> 
> I don't see the new owners of Ritchey doing that...or Yeti, or....


Doesn't that make it a Climbmax?


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice. It's a perfect bike as it is when the fork is fixed.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

hey guys thanks for the comments, stories, offers and suggestions.

here is a question, Thanks to Alex at Brodie i will have a set of white decals soon. Do you think it would be in the spirit of the era to powder coat the frame and MAG-21 fork crown and stanchions? I was thinking of a light blue which is the same color as the brodie Catalyst that i had many years ago with a paint matched MAG-21 from THE ART DEPARTMENT 

I have a couple of pairs of forks so I would not be sacrificing much


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

try www.toxikdesignlab.com

A


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

tosis said:


> You guys do realize we still hand build the sovereign and eXpresso? It was a bitter sweet day in the office on Wed: Paul dropped off his very last sovereign, it's going to a customer in Ontario. We've passed the torch on to Mike Truelove, who trained under Paul, and who claims Paul taught him everything he knows. Mike builds, among other things, Chromags and Trueloves as well...


hmm.. what's the diff. btween eXpresso and the sovereign? is there a geometry chart somewhere in the web?


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

Sovereign and eXpresso share the same geometry. 

If you take sovereign as a reference, it is the super light XC bike. Uses thinner wall tubing, s bend stays and a machined headtube. EXpresso uses straight seat stays, thicker walls (0.8-0.6-0.8 ? can't remember...) and an "oversized" downtube (pretty subtle really...) to make a slightly heavier, but slightly stronger frame. Consider it more of a trail bike, vs XC racer...


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

A few more pics, these are fairly old, but the design hasn't changed (why mess with a good thing?):


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

tosis said:


> A few more pics


Hey Tosis, a while back you promised photos of some old Romaxes and Sovereigns from a display in a local shop. Anything to share?

G


----------



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

tosis said:


> You guys do realize we still hand build the sovereign and eXpresso? It was a bitter sweet day in the office on Wed: Paul dropped off his very last sovereign, it's going to a customer in Ontario. We've passed the torch on to Mike Truelove, who trained under Paul, and who claims Paul taught him everything he knows. Mike builds, among other things, Chromags and Trueloves as well...


I had no idea that Sovereign's and the eXpresso were still being made. I've looked at the Brodie website from time to time and I can't remember seeing anything about these models in the past few years. Are they special order only? Are you still making them with cantilever bosses and anti-chainsuck plates? What brand of tubing do the two models use?

I was dead set on buying an eXsresso way back, and at the last minute I decided to go with a Pro-flex 854 instead. Right now I can't figure out why I did that!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

tosis said:


> You guys do realize we still hand build the sovereign and eXpresso? It was a bitter sweet day in the office on Wed: Paul dropped off his very last sovereign, it's going to a customer in Ontario. We've passed the torch on to Mike Truelove, who trained under Paul, and who claims Paul taught him everything he knows. Mike builds, among other things, Chromags and Trueloves as well...


not in the 
brodie website.. no mention of the expresso and sovereign or any steel hardtail.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking at the original picture, the pictures from the catalogues posted and my brodie, teh seat cluster of the original bike seems different.

It loks like mine and the catalogue pictures are brazed "around" the seat tube, while the picture shown at the top they are welded "behind" the seat tube. When did this change happen?


This picture might make it easier to understand.


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

I know, we don't mention it anywhere that we still do it, but we do. Yeah, they are they are canti, in fact we haven't really done any disk ones in a long time. They also have the anti chain suck plate. These bikes are full custom, and we may be able to do a choice of tubing, now that Mike is involved. I think he usually uses Dedacciai, Columbus and Reynolds. But don't quote me on that. Right now, handbuilt plans are very up in the air, I plan on nailing down some more details, and will pass them on. We plan on showing new handbuilts at the bike shows this fall (for 07).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

tosis said:


> I know, we don't mention it anywhere that we still do it, but we do. Yeah, they are they are canti, in fact we haven't really done any disk ones in a long time. They also have the anti chain suck plate. These bikes are full custom, and we may be able to do a choice of tubing, now that Mike is involved. I think he usually uses Dedacciai, Columbus and Reynolds. But don't quote me on that. Right now, handbuilt plans are very up in the air, I plan on nailing down some more details, and will pass them on. We plan on showing new handbuilts at the bike shows this fall (for 07).


cost???


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

I found my elastomers to rebuild the manitou 1


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Beautiful Brodies*

Hear are some pics of my Brodie collection. These are pics of my 91 Catalyst with Brodie Fork,95 Expresso and 96 Soveriegn.I'm also working on a 92 Romax as a project bike.Enjoy.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

wow 

I love them all!

I guess you can only ride one at a time though


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Yes you can only ride one at a time. Sucks Doesn't it?


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

you gotta post pics of the Romax when your done!


are you local to vancouver, cause we gotta get a vintage ride going sometime soon.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

rollercam said:


> are you local to vancouver, cause we gotta get a vintage ride going sometime soon.


have you done the vintage race @ vanier park? sounds cool. june 17 this year. i raced that venue a few times back in the day (about 10 years ago?). many laps around a flat, muddy course. there were a few good races in the vancouver area - mosquito creek, st. mary's, everett crowley, belcarra (the roach race), hell of the north, etc... it was a great scene that spawned lots of neat hardware. its been very cool watching the evolution of the sport in the area (esp, the silliness on the northshore mountains). we've come a long way...


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

Ya I raced Vanier last year, placed second. I got beat by one of mountainand beaches old racers on a Toad


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

rollercam said:


> Ya I raced Vanier last year, placed second. I got beat by one of mountainand beaches old racers on a Toad


that's awesome. i don't suppose the toad racer was ronnie haws? rad guy. i loved the green team toads.


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

no not ronnie, I have not seen that guy in almost 15years, but rod was there and I can't remember the racers name but I remember his face. I would have placed higher but I had some crappy laps at the begining cause I wasn't taking it seriously. it was cool though cause that is the third time in my life that Rod has handed me a trophy


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

jace mace said:


> ...Well anyway I got a black Brodie Cruzado (100 made?) from Robson cycles (pre-Wade and now defunct, oh ya and ask them about Stanley Cup '94 riots, and that North Shore store was good, but times change) Anyway I changed it from the black frame with gold stickers (Hudson powder-coating) to dual-depth paint of purple and ink black; ...


Thank-you for sharing this bit - I've been searching my brain for years trying to remember the name "Cruzado". I saw one whilst 15 or 16 years old in a shop in Victoria (who was broken into and had it stolen). It was black with gold stickers and I was going crazy trying to figure out if it was just a figment of my imagination all these years later. Now, can you confirm my recollection - it was a custom edition w/Sovereign frame, ti hardware and special components?. In know it was very limited numbers - kinda like Dekerf's TeamLTD frame.

Obviously, I like to see pics, and if our Brodie guy in residence here can provide more info I'd be really grateful too!!


----------

